# One-Hand Ratcheting Band Clamp



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have four corner clamps, but I was thinking that this would be great to tighten up the corners after I use my regular corner clamps because they don't bring miters tight.










How do you all use these. And are they any good or just a source of frustration?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Russ, I've never seen that clamp. Who sells 'em?
Bill


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found it on Amazon.com. I need something that will tighten up my miter joints while they dry and my corner clamps only hold it steady.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Russ, I really like my Bessey band clamps for clamping mitered corners. I don't use the plastic corners, just the band. I also use a plain old ratchet strap which works just as well but not nearly as handy.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I also use the Bessey clamp, but I do use the plastic corners. Works pretty well, wish I had 2. But, there are options for some home made clamping aids too.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have that exact clamp, and it works great for picture frames, and I have used it on a couple other things where miters were involved. I use it alone, not with any other clamps.

I believe the brand is Wolfcraft. I am not where I can check it right now. It seems very well made.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just checked back on Amazon. I see the price is almost $11 higher now than what I paid last year (think it was some kind of special). As much as I like it, not sure I would pay that price. I have used cheap ratcheting tie down straps with homemade wooden corners and that actually works pretty well. Guess it depends upon how much you are going to use it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered the Wolfcraft. I'll use it in conjunction with my corner clamps.


----------

